

Ning: The End of the Red Light District - johns
http://blog.ning.com/2008/12/the-end-of-the-red-light-district.html

======
Raphael
Don't they know that porn picks trends? Surely Ning doesn't want to go the way
of betamax and HD DVD.

~~~
olefoo
I think that meme may have reached it's expiration date.

It has been true that new forms of media are first taken up by adult
entertainment, but usually mass and late adopters drive the porn out, or at
least make it less than significant in terms of usage volume.

